# "<meta content=...." und  "<meta expr:content=..."



## jemand anders (1. August 2016)

Hallo,

warum liest man im selben XML-/HTMLFile einmal "<meta content=...." und dann wiederum "<meta *expr:*content=..."? 

Gruß

PS: Wenn ich keine Schlagworte erstellen kann, warum erscheint das Feld dann?


----------



## SpiceLab (1. August 2016)

Das ist eine spezielle Syntax für (Google-)Blogger und Social Media Tags.


phwert hat gesagt.:


> PS: Wenn ich keine Schlagworte erstellen kann, warum erscheint das Feld dann?


Diese Frage dürfte Dir eher @sheel beantworten können.

EDIT: Hier geht's zu meinem Testballon https://www.tutorials.de/threads/schlagworte.403776/


----------



## jemand anders (1. August 2016)

> Das ist eine spezielle Syntax für (Google-)Blogger und Social Media Tags.


Ich sehe da keine Systematik, wann was verwendet wird: https://sites.google.com/site/metatagforblogger/ 
Es ist also egal, was ich verwende?

Was die Schlagworte angeht, vielleicht liest der Sheel ja mit. Kann mir ja eigentlich egal sein, aber wenn ich nicht darf, warum erscheint das Feld dann.

Wie wird man Premium-User? Wird man ernannt - oder muss man blechen?


----------



## SpiceLab (1. August 2016)

phwert hat gesagt.:


> Ich sehe da keine Systematik


Die Systematik zielt auf SEO ab 


phwert hat gesagt.:


> Was die Schlagworte angeht, vielleicht liest der Sheel ja mit.


Er wird mitlesen, weil ich ihn getaggt habe 


phwert hat gesagt.:


> Wie wird man Premium-User? Wird man ernannt - oder muss man blechen?


Ich wurde zum PU ernannt, weil ich mit meinem Engagement geblecht habe


----------



## jemand anders (1. August 2016)

> Die Systematik zielt auf SEO ab


Ja gut, aber warum einmal mit "EXPR:" und dann wieder ohne?



> Ich wurde zum PU ernannt, weil ich mit meinem Engagement geblecht habe


Suppi, dann werde ich ja auch bald aufsteigen, Inshallah ...


----------



## SpiceLab (1. August 2016)

phwert hat gesagt.:


> Ja gut, aber warum einmal mit "EXPR:" und dann wieder ohne?


Wie schon eingangs geschrieben, ist das eine spezielle Syntax ("Open Graph Meta Tags", "Dynamic Meta Tags"), um Metadaten für Google, Facebook, Twitter & Co zu optimieren.


phwert hat gesagt.:


> Suppi, dann werde ich ja auch bald aufsteigen, Inshallah ...


Dazu musst Du hier nicht nur mit Fragen aufschlagen, sondern den Usern auch unter die Arme greifen.


			
				tutorials.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> USER HELFEN USERN


Amen!


----------



## jemand anders (1. August 2016)

> Wie schon eingangs geschrieben, ist das eine spezielle Syntax ("Open Graph Meta Tags", "Dynamic Meta Tags"), um Metadaten für Google, Facebook, Twitter & Co zu optimieren.


Das habe ich verstanden. Aber warum einmal mit und einmal ohne "EXPR:"? Oder ist beides möglich, und falls ja, warum gibt es dann "EXPR:"?



> Dazu musst Du hier nicht nur mit Fragen aufschlagen, sondern den Usern auch unter die Arme greifen.


Hm, keine aufgeschlagene Frage, kein unter-die-Arme-greifen.


----------



## sheel (2. August 2016)

(OT: Antwort in PN, damit nicht zu viel Unrelevantes hier)


----------

